# Brand new to smoking just got my dad an original Oklahoma Joe's smoker



## James473 (Jun 17, 2018)

We picked up a Oklahoma Joe's first generation smoker (that's what it said on the ad) yesterday, for a Father's day gift. All the pictures I seem to find there is a firebox on the side of the smoker but ours doesn't seem to have it. The info I found by searching the forum does seem to confirm it is an original made in the USA model. I just wanted to know if you all have any more information on what it is and if you recommend adding thermostats or a firebox on to it or any other beginner advice that would be greatly appreciated. It was rusted when we got it but we sanded that all down primed, and painted it. We got it in its original condition for 200.



Spoiler: Album


----------



## radio (Jun 17, 2018)

More of a grill than a smoker, but with some baffle plates and redneck engineering you could possibly use it as a smoker.  I would have someone fabricate a heavy steel firebox and turn that bad boy into a great reverse flow smoker!


----------



## James473 (Jun 17, 2018)

radio said:


> More of a grill than a smoker, but with some baffle plates and redneck engineering you could possibly use it as a smoker.  I would have someone fabricate a heavy steel firebox and turn that bad boy into a great reverse flow smoker!


That's a great idea I think I'm going to add the firebox on to the left side so I don't have to move the smoke stack. I'll make the firebox so its just as thick as the rest of the grill/smoker.


----------

